# WEB.DE GmbH



## DerUnbekannte (23 August 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe ein Problem:
Mein Bruder (jetzt 13 geworden) bekommt plötzlich einen Brief von Anwaltkanzlei:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx
> 
> auf diverse Schreiben haben sie nicht reagiert.
> Da es sich um ein relativ geringe Forderung handelt, bieten wir namens unserer Mandantschaft und ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht an, die Sache endgültig zu erledigen. Ihre Verbindlichkeit beläuft sich derzeit auf:
> ...


Was ist das für ein Schrott? Ist das eine veräpplung????? Mein Bruder kennt die Seite nicht mal. 

Kann er überhaupt zur Zahlung rangezogen werden, da er 13 ist? 
Also bis jetzt habe ich nicht reagiert, ist es denn nötig zu antworten?

lg
viktor

p.s. danke schon mal für die HILFE!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2010)

*AW: WEB.DE GmbH*

Aus dem Anwaltschreiben geht nicht hervor, dass es sich um web.de handelt. 
Woraus ergibt sich der Zusammenhang?


----------



## DerUnbekannte (23 August 2010)

*AW: WEB.DE GmbH*

Ach oben die Zeile vergass ich zu schreiben:

Inkasso-Nr: xxxx
1&1 Mail & Meida GmbH(Rechtsnachfolgerin der Firma WEB.DE GmbH) 
gegen
meinen Bruder dann halt.

Wie gesagt es lag kein Vertrag vor u da mein Bruder noch nicht mal 16 ist und nicht in das Jugendstrafgericht oder sonst der gleichen fällt, müsste man auf so ein schwachsinn gar nicht reagieren oder?????


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2010)

*AW: WEB.DE GmbH*



DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es lag kein Vertrag vor u da mein Bruder noch nicht mal 16 ist und nicht in das Jugendstrafgericht oder sonst der gleichen fällt, müsste man auf so ein schwachsinn gar nicht reagieren oder?????



Ein zivilrechtliche Forderung hat nichts  aber auch gar nichts  mit Strafrecht zu tun

Was Verträge mit Minderjährigen betrifft:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Minderjährige von 0 bis 6 sind geschäftsunfähig. Wenn sie sich eigenmächtig mit ihrem Namen für einen Dienst anmelden, entsteht dadurch keine vertragliche Bindung.
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## DerUnbekannte (23 August 2010)

*AW: WEB.DE GmbH*

Ja dem Gesetz zu Folge, ist mein Bruder dann nicht verpflichtet was dagegen zu machen. Denke seh auch kein Grund zu denen irgendwie zu schreiben, das sie mir ein Vertrag oder dergleichen zeigen. 

Eltern haben weder was unterschrieben noch sonst etwas gemacht, die wissen davon ja gar nichts. Bin mal gespannt, sollen die es dann mal vor GERICHT bringen, schauen wie es ausgeht dann.


----------

